# DOPE-SCALEMODELS



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-WELL SHIT I FIGURED THAT I WOULD JUST START WITH A CLEAN SLATE ON A NEW BUILD THREAD CAUSE MY ORIGINAL JUST HAD TOO MANY X'S AND SHIT WHERE PIKS SHOULDA BEEN. ON THIS ONE THO I WILL ONLY KEEP PIKS OF THE FINISHED RIDES AND LEAVE THE PROGRESS PIKS ON THE SPECIFIC BUILD THREADS. ENJOY ONCE AGAIN, AND I WILL BE UPDATING THIS ONE OFTEN SO IT WILL NOT FALL BEHIND.

FIRST OF ALL HERE IS MY BUILDIN AREA, JUST A CORNER IN MY GARAGE.....

























MY FIRST PLASTIC MODELS.....

























































MY FIRST DIE-CAST MODELS.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

orale dope scale thats a badass trokita homes to bad its a diecast ese sige armando homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

I JOINED L-I-L IN JANUARY AND THESE ARE THE MODELS IVE BUILT SINCE.....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

I LIKE TO TAKE PIKS SO ENJOY MORE.....


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

awesome Dude!!! Im diggin that 84 GMC!!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

awesome Dude!!! Im diggin that 84 GMC!!!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-Y MAS.....

































































THAT WAS IT FO 07' PERO IN 08' IM STEPPIN UP MY GAME AND AM GONNA FINISH EVERY BUILD-OFF THAT I ENTER STARTING WITH THE ONE IN JANUARY. ALSO GOT ALOT OF IDEAS FOR DIFFERENT RIDES, PLUS I DONT WANT THESE KITS TO COLLECT ANYMORE DUST.....

























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: MY WIFE SAYS I HAVE ENOUGH PERO I KNO I GOTS ROOM FOR MANY MANY MORE. THANKS FOR LOOKIN.....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-I KNO THAT MY SHIT LACKS ALOT OF DETAIL PERO IM TRYIN AND IN 08' ILL BE ADDIN MORE DETAIL.
THANKS FO DA PROPS HOMIES.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice...Homie I love your style.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ay homes where did ju get da llantas on the gmc ese :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 29 2007, 05:26 PM~9560002
> *ay homes where did ju get da llantas on the gmc ese :biggrin:
> *


ORALE VATO-THE TIRES ARE FROM A LOWRIDER MUSTANG KIT THAT I TRASHED AWHILE BACK AND THE RIMS I THINK THIER THE PEGASUS TWO PIECE SET PERO I ADDED THE CUSTOM CENTER PIECE.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

well keep on buildin homie, you do good work and it shows


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-OOPS I FORGOT THE HOPPIN MONTE THAT I ALSO BUILT. NO CAMERA TRICKS OR JEVRIES MONSTER HOP SETUP HERE JUST MY OWN SHIT.....


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

bouncy bouncy


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-WELL FUK I GUESS I LIED MY SHIT HAS FALLEN BEHIND PERO IM TRYIN AND EVEN FINISHED MY FIRST BUILD FO 08'








































I KINDA LIKE TO NAME MY RIDES AND THIS ONE IVE DUBBED GRANDPA'S SLEEPER.....
ALSO SOME TEASER PIKS OF MY NEXT BUILD, A 72' CHEVY CUSTOM PICKUP.....
































SORRY BOUT THE SIZE IM FEELIN A LIL LAZY, ENJOY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats one hell of a sick sleeper man :thumbsup::thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Feb 11 2008, 07:42 PM~9921529
> *ORALE VATO-WELL FUK I GUESS I LIED MY SHIT HAS FALLEN BEHIND PERO IM TRYIN AND EVEN FINISHED MY FIRST BUILD FO 08'
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 11 2008, 10:50 PM~9921593
> *thats one hell of a sick sleeper man :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> *


ORALE VATO-THANKS HOMEBOY..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SHITS LOOKING NICE BRO......KEP US UPDATED


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

''LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT BETTER AND BETTER EACH BUILD IVE SEEN SO FAR ...GOOD SHIT PERO''


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Feb 11 2008, 11:14 PM~9921757
> *SHITS LOOKING NICE BRO......KEP US UPDATED
> *



X2


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo bro how much 4 the 64 chevy pick up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ALSO SOME TEASER PIKS OF MY NEXT BUILD, A 72' CHEVY CUSTOM PICKUP.....


































this is gonna be bad ass homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice ride dopescale


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-HERES SOME MORE OF MY 72' CUSTOM......







































































































SORRY BOUT THE FIRST PIKS THOUGHT I RESIZED ALL OF THEM, STILL GOT TO MESS WITH THE UNDERCARRIAGE TO MAKE IT SIT RIGHT CAUSE RIGHT NOW IT LOOKS LIKE A DAMN MONSTER TRUCK. ALSO ALOT OF THE OTHER DETAILS HAVE TO BE SMOOTHED OUT. THANKS FOR LOOKIN.....:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-ITS BEEN TOO FUKIN COLD OVER HERE TO PAINT SO IVE STARTED MESSIN AROUND WITH ANOTHER RIDE A 94' IMPALA SS, THIS ONE HAS ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSION (NOT THE GREASTEST BUT MY FIRST TRY) ENJOY.....
























































































ALSO STILL GOT THE 72' CHEVY ON THE WORK BENCH PERO THE ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSION BUG BIT ME AND I JUST HAD TO PUT THE 72' ASIDE AND TRY MY LUCK WITH IT, THIS ONE I JUST DID THE REAR ADJUSTABLE AND THE FRONT WHEELS TURNING BUT ON MY NEXT ONE I WILL TRY ALL FOUR ADJUSTABLE SO I CAN DO ALL THE MOVES :biggrin: :biggrin: I ALSO SHAVED THE DOOR HANDLES THE BUMPER TRIM AND TRIM ON BOTTOM PANELS ADDED CUSTOM HOOD SCOOP,CUSTOM REAR SPOILER, CUSTOM REAR AND FRONT GROUND EFFECTS AND ALSO CUSTOM SIDE MIRRORS, ITS GONNA BE A TRUE SUPER SPORT. WHATCHA THINK?.....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

skillz. nice work. and homie, where did you get those lowrider floor mats?


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-THANX FOR THE PROPS HOMIES.....



> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 30 2008, 09:35 PM~10294083
> *skillz. nice work.                                                    and homie, where did you get those lowrider floor mats?
> *


ORALE VATO-LOWRIDER MAGS JUST CUT THEM OUT PERFECT FIT.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Sweet, I like where youre goin with these projects and i love the tonneau cover on the 72!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Work and rides are looking good...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds the 72 has some cool ideas ive never seen on a model and awsome idea for the floormats


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-THANKS HOMIES, JUST WISH IT WOULD WARM UP OVER HERE SO I COULD PAINT THESE YA KNO. IM ALSO WORKIN ON A GMC SONOMA WITH ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSION IT CAN DO A MEAN 3 WHEEL PERO I BROKE IT A COUPLE MINUTES AGO OR I WOULD HAVE PIKS BUT MAYBE TOMORROW. THANKS FOR LOOKIN..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 31 2008, 10:21 AM~10298848
> *nice builds the 72 has some cool ideas ive never seen on a model and awsome idea for the floormats
> *


x-2 those floormats look good man..


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

its all looking good


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-HERES THE PIKS OF THE GMC....
SO-LOW-MA
























































































































SORRY BOUT SIZE ITS LATE AND IM LAZY. :biggrin: NOW THIS RIDE DOES ALL THE MOVES AND I ALSO HAVE STEERING, STILL HAVIN PROBLEMS MAKIN IT LOCK UP IN THE REAR BUT ILL FIGURE IT OUT ALSO GOT TO ADD DETAIL TO MAKE IT LOOK REALISTIC. THANKS FOR LOOKIN.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work man! Keep it up.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 12 2008, 01:35 AM~9921938
> *''LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT BETTER AND BETTER EACH BUILD IVE SEEN SO FAR ...GOOD SHIT PERO''
> *


glad you said that because I was thinking the same thing.
keep goin homie the ones your workin on look really good man !!!
I really like them!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Apr 2 2008, 05:26 AM~10314108
> *glad you said that because I was thinking the same thing.
> keep goin homie the ones your workin on look really good man !!!
> I really like them!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 x-2 homie, love that dime.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work bro, comin out clean


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Clean wips bro keep it up


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice work on that suspension!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-GRACIAS HOMIES JUST TRYIN TO KEEP UP WITH YA ALL..... THIS YEAR IM COMIN OUT BIG TIME THO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

RIDES ARE LOOKIN BAD ASS HOLMEZ :cheesy: loving the S-Dime


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Where'd you get the Lowrider floor-mats?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 3 2008, 05:25 PM~10323318
> *Where'd you get the Lowrider floor-mats?
> *


i think he said he cut them out of LRM


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 3 2008, 02:25 AM~10323318
> *Where'd you get the Lowrider floor-mats?
> *


ORALE VATO-YEAH WHAT bodydropped SAID. THEY FIT PERFECT TOO


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-TTT HOMIES. DAMN IDEAS ARE COMIN TO ME IN MY SLEEP, STARTED THIS 87' REGAL YESTERDAY. I EVEN AMAZE MYSELF, I GOT THIS ONE TO DO ALL THE NECESSARY MOVES TO CLOWN ANYONE ON THE STREETS AND THEY ALL LOCK IN POSE PLUS I GOT IT TO DO SOMETHIN THAT IVE NEVER SEEN DONE BEFORE PIKS COMIN IN A FEW MINUTES..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-HERE IT IS.....
RIDIN LOW.....
















LOCKED UP IN THE FRONT.....
















LOCKED ON ALL FOUR.....








LOCKED IN THE REAR.....








THREE WHEELIN TO THE RIGHT.....
















THREE WHEELIN TO THE LEFT.....
















AND THIS MAY NOT BE ALL THAT SIGNIFICANT TO SOME ALL OF YA CAUSE YA PROS AT THIS SHIT PERO I THOUGHT IT WAS FUKIN SIK AND I HAVENT SEEN ANY BODY DO THIS BEFORE IN POSEABLE. I GOT THE FRONT WHEELS TO TUCK IN AND ALSO RIDE ON WHITEWALLS, COOL HUH
































OH YEAH AND IT ALSO HAS STEERIN, WHATCHA THINK..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice work!! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Can someone tell me what Orale Vato means?


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 6 2008, 03:43 PM~10348867
> *Can someone tell me what Orale Vato means?
> *


ORALE VATO-YEAH DUDE


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thats lookin dope boii :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 6 2008, 03:43 PM~10348867
> *Can someone tell me what Orale Vato means?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I was wondering the same thing. Sorry for my whiteness. 




rides looking sick dude! Keep it up.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 6 2008, 03:43 PM~10348867
> *Can someone tell me what Orale Vato means?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I knew someone was gonna say that.......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 6 2008, 06:33 PM~10348831
> *nice work!! :biggrin:
> *


 x-2 nice work homie.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice Builds Homie!..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 7 2008, 10:11 AM~10353506
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I knew someone was gonna say that.......
> *


Well i'm not being a dick or racist by any mean, i'm 1/4 mexican also. But it is said in every one of some poeples post.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 7 2008, 08:32 AM~10353959
> *Well i'm not being a dick or racist by any mean, i'm 1/4 mexican also. But it is said in every one of some poeples post.
> *


ORALE VATO-I SAY IT IN EVERYONE OF MY POSTS, I DONT KNO ITS JUST SOMETHIN I SAY PROLLY SAY IT MORE IN PERSON. TO ME AND THE VATOS AROUND ME IT MEAN ALOT OF DIFFERENT SHIT YA KNO.....


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn bro that shit looks wayyy cleaner then the other suspension you build, also locks i the rear now! how you wind up getting it to lock up in the back? I think I am going to mess with this on my 65 impala, not sure though


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 7 2008, 10:12 PM~10361239
> *Damn bro that shit looks wayyy cleaner then the other suspension you build, also locks i the rear now! how you wind up getting it to lock up in the back? I think I am going to mess with this on my 65 impala, not sure though
> *


ORALE VATO-JUST FUKIN WITH THE SET UP HOMIE AND YEAH THAT WAS ALSO THE NEXT CAR THAT I WAS THINKIN OF DOIN, PERO IM GOIN TO FOCUS ON THESE RIGHT NOW AND GET EM READY FOR PAINT. I KNO ALOT OF YA ARE GOIN TO SAY THIS IS A LAME ASS EXCUSE (CANT PAINT CAUSE TOO COLD) PERO I HAVE A NON INSULATED GARAGE, WHERE I PAINT, AND IM DEALIN WITH THIS SHIT RIGHT NOW.
















MY DOG LOVES IT THO.....








SO IM GONNA GET THESE THREE RIDES LOOKIN GOOD AND THEN WHEN IT WARM UP ILL PAINT THEM.....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

orale vato


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-FINALLY FINISHED MY SOLOMA.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick truck homie....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-ANOTHER ONE DONE HOMIES.....
































































AND ALSO BEEN STILL WORKIN ON THE RESIN BUILD-OFF :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn! i love tht 84 gmc! and the rest of them are sick too! the sonoma came out good. and i cant wait to see tht regal! great work!
and if u ever want to get rid of one of those 84 GMC's let me kno homie! :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-WOW SO MUCH SHIT HAS GONE ON SINCE IVE BEEN ON HERE LAST, GOOD TO SEE NEW L-I-L MEMBERS AND THE OG'S STILL BUILDIN SOME TIGHT SHIT.....
I JUST LOST INTEREST FOR A BIT BUT STILL PUTTIN IN SOME HOURS HERE AND THERE. HAVENT REALLY DONE MUCH TO THE REGAL AND STARTED AN IMPALA WITH THE SAME SETUP AS MY REGAL, ALSO LOOKIN AT BUILDIN AN ESCALADE BUT ******* STYLE, PIKS LATER BUT HERE ARE A FEW OF MY REGAL AND IMPALA.....
AGAIN WELCOME TO ALL THE NEW VATO'S AND THE OG'S KEEP DOIN WHAT YA DOIN.....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I like your STYLE Homie....very nice... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-THANKS VATO, JUST TRYIN TO KEEP WITH Y'ALL.....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice skills


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

wanna sell that waverider s10?????


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 13 2008, 07:01 PM~12423137
> *wanna sell that waverider s10?????
> *


ORALE VATO-SORRY HOMIE JUST GOT IT THIS PAST YEAR AND GOT SOME SIK PLANS FO IT.....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

that impala is sick to def


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lookin good homie................. finish that regal already :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 14 2008, 08:30 PM~12430253
> *lookin good homie................. finish that regal already :biggrin:
> *


ORALE VATO-YEAH HOMIE THATS WHAT I KEEP TELLIN MYSELF TOO BUT IVE HIT A BLOCK AND JUST BEEN LAZY. BUT FO SURE WILL BE MY FIRST DONE IN 09'.....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-WELL GOT A LITTLE DONE ON MY ESCALADE.....
GOIN WITH THE IDAHO (*******) LOOK, YA NEED A RIG LIKE THIS WHEN YA GOT TO BUST THROUGH THREE FOOT DRIFTS. MIGHT CAMO IT OUT TOO CAUSE WE LIKE TO HUNT IN THESE PARTS.....








































AND THE LOCSTER CLEVER GETTIN DOWN.....


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 28 2008, 08:21 PM~12547332
> *ORALE VATO-WELL GOT A LITTLE DONE ON MY ESCALADE.....
> GOIN WITH THE IDAHO (*******) LOOK, YA NEED A RIG LIKE THIS WHEN YA GOT TO BUST THROUGH THREE FOOT DRIFTS. MIGHT CAMO IT OUT TOO CAUSE WE LIKE TO HUNT IN THESE PARTS.....
> 
> ...


keep going, looks very good :cheesy:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-GOT A LIL MORE DONE.....
SNORKEL.....
























ROCK PUSHER.....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-GOT THE HUNTIN RIG DONE.....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-ALSO STILL PUTTIN IN WORK ON MY REGAL, ITS GETTIN CLOSE.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lookin good bro................. hella nice work in here


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Feb 8 2009, 06:53 PM~12945204
> *ORALE VATO-GOT THE HUNTIN RIG DONE.....
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAMMMMMNNN. THAT TRUCK LOOKS SICK! THE INTERIOR TO THAT REGAL IS CRAZY COOL!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-THANKS HOMIES, FIRST ONE FO '09.....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

TTT.....
ORALE WHAT UP HOMIES? IM BACK AT IT. JUST REPOSTED THIS TO INTRODUCE MYSELF TO THE NEWBS AND SHOW THEM HOW I GET DOWN. ALSO STILL FLYIN THE DYNASTY PLAQUE.
EVERYBODY ON HERE NEW AND OG'S HAVE BEEN PUTTIN IN SOME WORK I SEE ALOT OF FUKIN DAMN NICE RIDES. BUT GOT THE BUILDIN BUG AGAIN AND GONNA GET DOWN SOON.

LIVIN IN IDAHO ONE NEEDS A TRUCK TO GET AROUND AND ALSO HAVE FUN IN, THIS IS WHATS BEEN EATIN UP MY TIME..... BOUGHT IT STOCK AND HAD TO THROW A FEW G'S INTO IT TO GET IT WHERE IT IS NOW, REALLY FUN TRUCK AND MANY MORE PLANS FOR IT BUT GOT TO SAVE SOME MORE PAPER FIRST. 









































JUST OUT HAVIN FUN WITH MY PEEPS....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE NOW BACK TO BUSINESS WITH A MONTE AND AN IMPALA ON THE WORK BENCH...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn....its been a minute... Good to see you back to building again... Nice projects homie


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 1 2010, 03:50 AM~18956935
> *Damn....its been a minute... Good to see you back to building again... Nice projects homie
> *



x-2 , welcome back


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 13 2008, 05:19 PM~12422448
> *ORALE VATO-WOW SO MUCH SHIT HAS GONE ON SINCE IVE BEEN ON HERE LAST, GOOD TO SEE NEW L-I-L MEMBERS AND THE OG'S STILL BUILDIN SOME TIGHT SHIT.....
> I JUST LOST INTEREST FOR A BIT BUT STILL PUTTIN IN SOME HOURS HERE AND THERE. HAVENT REALLY DONE MUCH TO THE REGAL AND STARTED AN IMPALA WITH THE SAME SETUP AS MY REGAL, ALSO LOOKIN AT BUILDIN AN ESCALADE BUT ******* STYLE, PIKS LATER BUT HERE ARE A FEW OF MY REGAL AND IMPALA.....
> AGAIN WELCOME TO ALL THE NEW VATO'S AND THE OG'S KEEP DOIN WHAT YA DOIN.....
> ...


i love these pumps.


----------



## Smokudg (Oct 9, 2010)

Damn! Nice models. Can you add more pics of rear susp? how it works etc. I'm making Cadillac, and i don't know how to make this susp that it could stand on 3, do lock up and lay low.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Oct 31 2010, 10:40 PM~18956164
> *ORALE NOW BACK TO BUSINESS WITH A MONTE AND AN IMPALA ON THE WORK BENCH...
> 
> 
> ...


that's hot. dunno if I've even ever seen a 2nd gen Monte as a convt. Looks cool. Them skirts are gonna set it off too


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice tuch to every one of dem kits homie,keep us updated..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Oct 31 2010, 11:40 PM~18956164
> *ORALE NOW BACK TO BUSINESS WITH A MONTE AND AN IMPALA ON THE WORK BENCH...
> 
> 
> ...


That Monte carlo looks sick bro ! Keep us posted !


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smokudg_@Nov 2 2010, 01:43 PM~18968532
> *Damn! Nice models. Can you add more pics of rear susp? how it works etc. I'm making Cadillac, and i don't know how to make this susp that it could stand on 3, do lock up and lay low.
> *


ORALE...
YEAH VATO A COUPLE OF HOMIES ON HERE HAVE ASKED ME BOUT THAT SO IM GONNA GET SOME PIKS TOGETHER AND POST THEM ON HERE. 
YEAH MY SETUP DOESNT LOOK THAT REALISTIC COMPARED TO SOME OTHER HOMIES ON HERE BUT THATS HOW I GET DOWN.....
 THANKS FOR ALL THE POSTIVE FEEDBACK HOMIES IM JUST TRYIN TO KEEP UP WITH ALL OF YOU.....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

Just adding some pictures to my thread... My regal that I finished awhile ago...


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

Also my '77 Monte...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Both those look kool homie.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

And some projects in the works...


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

halfasskustoms said:


> Both those look kool homie.


Thanks Bro...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DOPE-SCALEMODELS said:


> And some projects in the works...


Damn homie! Those are gonna be sick! Love the Regal and the Monte


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

darkside customs said:


> Damn homie! Those are gonna be sick! Love the Regal and the Monte


Thanks Darkside... Yeah Im almost done with the '64 truck and the S-dime, gonna add a lil more shit and then on to deciding what color to go with on both...


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

A lil update on the S-dime... Made a bench seat for it...

















Aslo working out the bugs on the adjustable suspension and tilt bed... (pain in the ass)


























And reworked the grill on the '64 Chevy truck... Sorry its a lil blurry...


----------

